# Gripe Water removed from market?



## garryks

As we have a new arrival in the house I went to get a bottle of Gripe Water to have in the cupboard just in case, but was told by our chemist it had been removed from the market. They didn't have a reason why. Can anyone else confirm this? I haven't had a chance to pop into any other chemists to check.
If it has gone it's a real shame, it was the only thing we found worked with our previous child after trying all the other options.

Thanks.


----------



## ninsaga

*Re: Gripe Water removed from market??*

The one that they are selling now is alcohol free..which should be widely available...only picked up a bottle last month. It's great stuff..& the baby likes it too


----------



## Sue Ellen

*Re: Gripe Water removed from market??*

Could be wrong but when I used it many moons ago a lot of people told me that the alcohol content was quite high and have vague recollection that the label confirmed this.

Is it the dreaded colic or just slight wind that the baby has? This article might be worth a read [broken link removed]- its interesting to note that they recommend gripe water in it! 

I see a mention here also about gripe water disappearing [broken link removed]

*Update:* Having read post below I see Boots in UK have this Boots - Gripe Water


----------



## Janet

*Re: Gripe Water removed from market??*

You might not get it in a chemist but should find it in most supermarkets.


----------



## johnflan

*Re: Gripe Water removed from market??*

Grip water is definitely gone from the market - we had twins in Jan and have tried everywhere for gripe water - managed to get my hands on the last bottle of non alcohol gripe water in my local Super Valu but they no longer stock it.
I was in Derry yesterday on business and bought a few bottle in a local shop as my local chemist told me it's still on sale in the UK/Nth Ireland.


----------



## olddog

*Re: Gripe Water removed from market??*

Yup,

Lots of this sort of OTC stuff has been banned by the EU.

It seems that the UK either has a derrogation or has not transposed the EU regs. into UK law

Another item which is no longer sold in the Free State but is in Northern Ireland  is Pears Soap ... !!! ...


----------



## mts

*Re: Gripe Water removed from market??*

Saw Gripe water in Dunnes Stores in the Ashleaf about 2 weeks ago


----------



## tonka

*Re: Gripe Water removed from market??*

Oh Pooh! Great stuff gripe water . Must stock up in the UK next time  

Another great parenting product (for nappy rash in 6-24 month olds) is Zinc Powder. WTF has happened to that can anyone tell me ?


----------



## Teabag

*Re: Gripe Water removed from market??*

I bought gripe water in local Galway chemist at Christmas. It 'seemed' to help with mild colic but I have heard since that its a waste of time. They had 2 different brands so its definitely not off the market.


----------



## Petit

*Re: Gripe Water removed from market??*

I have a theory why gripe water is hard to get in Ireland. When my son was a bit colicky we went in search of gripe water which was a lifesaver for my sister and after searching chemists and supermarkets it was nowhere to be found..But in every chemist we were offered Colief which we had tried but it didn't help....But Colief costs €14 approx while gripe water was about €2-3...And I believe Colief sells like hot cakes now that gripe is hard to come by!!!!!!!! Bigger profits!!!

I buy gripe in bulk in the Uk as it is the best thing to calm my baby and all my mummy friends agree...P.s It is now alcohol free and you can buy it online


----------



## Bamhan

If you baby is sufferening from Colic and is being formula fed then try giving Omneo comfort formula it was a life saver for me.


----------



## nelly

that theory is fairly on a par with my own Petit, 
As i worked in a pharmacy where Zinc ointment was recommended as a last resort because there was only a small markup. Assistants are told to actively encourage the high mark up brands.


----------



## sabrina

Gripe water defo gone from southern ireland but newry has it in sainsbury and boots and any of their shops.  Its a life saver and you will only find it in southern ireland if a shop has old stock.  Gripe water company were too late in renewing their licence for southern ireland...... so we all must stock up once or twice a year from the north now... good stuff and thank god it last ages.  Its cost in newry in sainsburys is £2.19stg for 150ml, about (3.15euro i think) see  and www.boots.co.uk and www.asda.co.uk maybe easier for you to order online!


----------



## Petit

Bamhan,
I couldn't agree more regarding the Omneo Comfort. It was brilliant for our baby who also had reflux and it was the only formula he kept down.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Petit said:
			
		

> Bamhan,
> I couldn't agree more regarding the Omneo Comfort. It was brilliant for our baby who also had reflux and it was the only formula he kept down.


 
I wish it had been around when my two had severe reflux.  To this day I'm convinced reflux goes hand-in-hand with colic.


----------



## Bamhan

Agree 100% Suellen, they must be in some sort of terrible pain to cry like that.


----------



## fluffy47

I live in Dublin 8-I have two spare unopened bottles of gripe water bought in Sainsburys Newry 4 weeks ago if anybody needs one.-I know what its like to see a little one in pain. Think I read recently that theres a Polish ( I think Polish) shop around Leonards Corner area selling it.

Visit Newry quite regularly so its no trouble for me to get more!!-just thinking here-Hope my little boy doesnt get the pains I've purchased for!!!!


----------



## kellysayers

anyone know good safe website to purchase gripe water from. Bit freaked out as saw program about all the fake drugs for sale in internet


----------



## Margie

Gripe water was removed from the market in the Rep of Ireland because it was seemingly 90% alcohol.  I certainly woudn't try to buy it elsewhere as it was obviously removed from shop shelves for a good reason.  There are plenty of very efficient colic relief drops etc. to add to a baby's bottle to relieve trapped wind.  If a baby is still crying very hard and frequently even when using these remedies, I would then consult my GP as the problem may not be colic at all.  Sometimes parents jump to the conclusion of colic (not meaning any harm) but the problem maybe something a lot more serious.  I wouldn't take any chances.  When my son was a few months old we thought he had colic but it tuned out he was asthmatic and the formula he was on did not aggree with him at all.  The milk was too tacky for his chest.  We had to put him on wy-soy which helped tremendously.
My apologies, I meant to say 9% alcohol


----------



## Bgirl

Gripe Water has no alcohol in it - just correcting above poster.


----------



## truthseeker

Bgirl said:


> Gripe Water has no alcohol in it - just correcting above poster.


 
In Ireland NOW it should not contain alcohol as that it why it was removed from the market and non alcohol versions were introduced. However not all countries have the same rules and regulations and if ordering it off the internet the ingredients vary and you may end up ordering one that DOES contain alcohol.


----------



## Diziet

Margie said:


> Gripe water was removed from the market in the Rep of Ireland because it was seemingly 90% alcohol.




90% !!! That's more than vodka!


No, the figure was I believe closer to 4%. Alcoholic gripe water was removed from shelves in the UK several years ago, but vodka it was not...


----------



## Margie

Bgirl said:


> Gripe Water has no alcohol in it - just correcting above poster.


 
If there is a new non-alcoholic gripe water on the market then I was not aware of that.  Perhaps you should have read my post more carefully as it did NOT need correcting in this regard- I was referring to the gripe water which WAS taken off the market in the past because IT DID contain alcohol.


----------



## Bgirl

Sorry I didn't meant to imply you were incorrect - I did misread your post and have now gone back and reread it - yes indeed it did have alcohol in it but no where near the 90% you refer to. Actually it was taken off the shelves due to an EU directive but is now back on the shelves since the elimination of the alcohol.


[broken link removed]  thats a link to the new product.  I am not recommending this site just a link I found.


----------

